# Dremmel ? from a newbie



## YellowDawg (May 2, 2008)

I am hoping someone here who has experience with nail grinding can help me...

I have a 6 m/o Lab and a 2 1/2 y/o Shih Tzu. My Shih Tzu does not mind having her nails clipped by me, however my puppy (Lab) is not all that fond of it and I have only been able to do it once - that was probably when she decided that clipping was not for her. I am willing to try to acclimate them both - especially the pup, to a dremmel. I know how to "condition" them using positive reinforcement, however I am not all that sure which dremmel will be the best value for the money. I don't want to spend a fortune, however if I purchase something that is a good quality and has attachments , my DH may be able to use it around the house as well. 

I would appreciate some feedback from anyone who uses a dremmel on their dogs as far as ease of use and quality, and what type it is. I am thinking cordless (rechargeable) might be the way to go.

Thanks!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I use a cordless Dremel on my dogs nails and it works great. I can sort of take off all the rough edges with it as well. Keep in mind that it gets real hot real quick and you need to be very very cautious with it. It would be best to have your vet or groomer show you how to grind the nails the first time. you don't want to burn your dog or you may never be able to touch his nails again. Once you know how, it is easy and quick.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

A cordless dremel is great. And here's a great site to learn how to do it, with written instructions and pictures:

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/index.html

Click on how to dremel on the left.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I've used both the cordless dremel that just has the two settings high and low but I MUCH prefer our other cordless lithium ion dremel: http://www.mytoolstore.com/dremel/cordless.html It holds a charge much better than the high/low one and I can set the dremel speed exactly as I need it for the density and size of the dog's nails that I'm working on.


----------



## YellowDawg (May 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for those of you who replied. The info on how to condition dogs to a Dremel is especially useful. And to lovemygreys ~ thank you for the model recommendation. The one you mentioned appears to be very versatile. This is going to be quite a training project for me. 

Thanks again


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

What number speed do you run the Dremal when grinding the nails?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

lovemygreys said:


> but I MUCH prefer our other cordless lithium ion dremel: http://www.mytoolstore.com/dremel/cordless.html It holds a charge much better than the high/low one and I can set the dremel speed exactly as I need it for the density and size of the dog's nails that I'm working on.


So how noisy is it? I have an Oster but it frightens the dogs, so bought the smaller dremel at Target which is very quiet.


----------



## YellowDawg (May 2, 2008)

I bought a Mini-Mite Dremel at Walmart for about $18 and it works GREAT. It has 2 speeds, and I find the higher of the 2 works fast on my Labs nails. It is not too noisy however I don't know how noisy the Oster brand is. It took me a week to condition her to allow me to comfortably dremel her nails (she is now 8 months old), and her nails look super. It think the key is introducing the Dremel positively. Even the Vet is impressed.


----------

